# Jede Menge Probleme mit ISPConfig



## MrJack (2. Mai 2008)

//edit: Entschuldigung für diesen Thread, er war unnütze da ich mir selbst helfen konnte.
ISPConfig ist ein GRANDIOSES Programm, vielen Dank!


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2008)

Welche ISPConfig Version hast Du installiert?


----------



## MrJack (2. Mai 2008)

Hey Till, ich hatte die neuste Version verwendet.
Der einzige Fehler, den ich immernoch habe, ist der mit dem Löschen der Reseller. Aber da mir die Reseller egal sind möchte ich dir nur danke sagen dass du mir trotzdem Support bietest. 
Wirklich eine super Software.

mfg,
MrJack


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2008)

Es gibt verschiedene ISPConfig zweige, ich müsste schon die exakte Versionsnummer bzw. den Dateinamen ser Version wissen, den Du verwendet hast. Dann kann ich nachsehen was das mit dem Reseller sein könnte.


----------



## MrJack (2. Mai 2008)

Ich lud mir ISPConfig 2.2.23 herunter.

mfg,
MrJack

edit: Okay, ich hab ein paar neue Problemchen:

1. In welches Verzeichnis kopiert der Administrator seine Website? Also in welchen Ordner?

2. Muss man einen Benutzer für die Webseite des Admins anlegen?

3. Wie ist das mit der Domain, die auf den Ispconfig-server eingestellt ist: z.B. läuft Ispconfig auf dem Server 123.de  . Wie sorge ich richtig dafür, dass unter 123.de die Webseite des Admins kommt?

4. Geht ispconfig auch mit Subdomains vom Typ 6x.to ?

5. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass der Benutzer über die Server-IP seinen webspace erreichen möchte: Wie müsste er da vorgehen?


----------



## MrJack (4. Mai 2008)

Entschuldigung für das Puschen, aber es drängt ein bisschen dass die Fragen beantwortet werden.

mfg,
MrJack


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2008)

1) http://www.howtoforge.com/ispconfig-2.x-first-steps-p3

2) siehe 1)

3) Lege eine Webseite an, Details siehe 1)

4) Du kannst jegliche Form von Domains als Subdomain anlegen.

5) Er muss immer den die Domain des Webs nehmen, es sind namebased vhosts die man nicht über IP erreicht.

Wenn Du es schon so eilig hast, warum hast Du es dann nicht einfach ausprobiert oder in der Doku nachgelesen?


----------



## MrJack (5. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mir die deutsche Admin-Anleitung, sowie die Benutzer-Anleitung durchgelesen.
Noch eine Sache ist mir unklar: Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der "Adminseite" und den normalen Seiten?

mfg,
MrJack


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2008)

Was ist eine Admin-Webseite?


----------



## MrJack (5. Mai 2008)

Die Homepage des Servers.

Habe jetzt mal was probiert und bekam einen Fehler. Ich würde dich bitten dir das mal anzuschauen:


Ich habe einen Server mit der ip (beispiel) 1.1.1.1 .
Für diesen Server erstellte ich bei meiner domain (also beispiel) domain.de einen dns-a eintrag der auf 1.1.1.1 leitet.
Nun habe ich einen neuen Benutzer (test) und ein neues web (test) erstellt.
Den Hostname nannte ich genau so wie auch die Domain, nämlich domain.de .
Als url gab ich natürlich domain.de an. Als IP-Adresse wählte ich die einzigst mögliche, nämlich die Server-IP 1.1.1.1 .

So, nun rufe ich diese schöne domain im browser auf und nichts geschieht.

Ich benutze als Betriebssystem Debian 4 und habe ispconfig V. 2.2.23 .

mfg,
MrJack


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2008)

Der Server selbst hat keine Homepage. In ISPConfig gibt Webseiten und dort musst Du eine Webseite mit Deiner Domain und IP anlegen. Wenn nichts passiert, dann ist vermutlich der DNS-Eintrag (noch) nicht aktiv oder falsch.

Überprüf doch bitte ersztmal, ob die Domain auch wirklich auf die von Dir ausgewählte IP verweist, z.B. mit:

ping www.domain.de

und zwar von Deiner Workstation ausgeführt und nicht auf dem Server.


----------



## MrJack (5. Mai 2008)

Ja, ist mir schon klar das ein Server keine Homepage hat *lach*
Ich musste es dir nur irgendwie verdeutlichen.
Z.B. von www.wieistmeineip.de die Homepage. ginge man davon aus es würden noch mehr Webseiten auf dem server von wieistmeineip.de liegen, der server-owner wäre allerdings weiterhin der admin von wieistmeineip.de .

Mit anderen Worten: es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen dem Verzeichnis des Admins und dem eines Kunden?


Desweiteren habe ich soeben festgestellt das du Recht hast und die domain tatsächlich nicht auf den Server verweist.
Sehr ärgerlich, ich werde da mal beim Support nachhaken.

mfg,
MrJack


----------



## MrJack (5. Mai 2008)

Hey, also, hat sich alles geklärt.

auch das mit dem phpmyadmin, hab einfach ein bissel gegoogelt 

Vielen Dank für den Support, klappt alles, danke für das Programm, ich werde euch mal was spenden 

mfg,
MrJack


----------



## MrJack (8. Mai 2008)

Hey,
Ich habe mal wieder eine kleine frage:

Und zwar habe ich im ftp einen Benutzern, nennen wir ihn mal 123.
123 hat Administrationsrecht, hat also vollen Zugriff auf seinen Webspace.
Jetzt möchte 123 einen Benutzer 456 anlegen, der auf die gleichen Ordner wie 123 Zugriff hat.

Ist das möglich oder bleibt 456 gezwungenermaßen in /user/456 gefangen?

mfg,
MrJack


----------



## Till (8. Mai 2008)

Jedes Web hat in ISPConfig 2 nur einen Admin User, die anderen user können nicht auf das Haupt-Verzeichnis zugreifen.


----------

